# Tarpon spinning set up



## artys_only

What spinning rod can I get at FTU to set up as a tarpon rods ? 7.5 or 8' 
What line class 30 to 50 .

Already looking at 6000 size reel 

Throwing coonpops or plugs mostly .

New to the tarpon game . Have caught several smaller ones but want a good set up .


Thanks


----------



## Pooner

FTU has a Rod that they built specifically for tarpon fishing think it's 7ft. Guys at FTU will know if you ask. I'd slap a Sustain 6000 or a Cabo 60 with 40 lb braid.


----------



## Scott A

Seven foot rod is fine. Longer is better, but dealing with the longer rod and having room on the boat to cast, etc. are all considerations. 

As far as reels go, you need to think about cost vs. long term durability and what you'll be happy with. If you are throwing **** pops, I'd suggest not going with a spinning reel. Level winds are best. I'd suggest a Calcutta CT700B. I use spinning set up for throwing smaller baits, like DOA style baits. I don't throw plugs. Lose too many fish and too many hooks flying around. Coast Hawks are great but we don't use those much anymore either.

Using a spinning reel, you pay for what you get. Long ago I realized I was replacing top dollar spinning reels every three or four years. I decided to spend twice as much and never have to replace one. Van Staal makes awesome reels. Best spinning reel made in my opinion and the best drag on a spinning reel made. I've whipped 90 lb yellowfins in less than five minutes and 140 lb tarpon in under fifteen minutes with a Van Staal VSB250. Van Staal has some newer reels out. The VM275 looks like a great reel. I am going to pick one up and try it as a spare. Will let you know.


----------



## artys_only

Picking up a 6000 penn clash .remcommend from a guide buddy from Florida , I have room in my boat for a 7.5 or 8' rod . I have bait caster set up already with wind spinners seam to be an better option , freind also recommend 30 to 50 lb class rod , just not sure on Brand , I have FTU local to buy from , but would like some brands or models to look at . 

Thanks for the info .


----------



## tarpon98

I recently bought a clash 6000 with 50lb braid . Haven't tried it on tarpon yet but it did great on amberjacks and a 71 lb wahoo on its first trip. Drag worked awesome.


----------



## FTAC03

I've built a set of 7.5' Heavy Action 1-3oz 15-40lb spinning rod. These rods are awesome for throwing **** pops at Tarpon. I run mine with a 6000 series stradic loaded with 30lb braid. This setup works really well for jigging snapper and pitching for Cobia on the surface. It's a rare day that I don't bring it on the boat, because you just never know what you might run into. I'll post some pics but if you're interested I sell them at $225. They are just about indestructible as well. 

***Edit*** For some reason those wraps show yellow, but they are in fact chartreuse with blue. It shows really nice and doesn't really look like it does on my screen.


----------



## Cavjock97

I use a G Loomis PGR944S Heavy Fast Action Spinning Rod with a Stradic 6000FI and 30 lb Power Pro. Leader is 6' of 60lb. Seaguar tied with an FG knot to the power pro. I like throwing lighter soft plastics, jigs and rat-l-traps. This rig seems to work well.


----------



## Scott A

FTAC03 said:


> I've built a set of 7.5' Heavy Action 1-3oz 15-40lb spinning rod. These rods are awesome for throwing **** pops at Tarpon. I run mine with a 6000 series stradic loaded with 30lb braid. This setup works really well for jigging snapper and pitching for Cobia on the surface. It's a rare day that I don't bring it on the boat, because you just never know what you might run into. I'll post some pics but if you're interested I sell them at $225. They are just about indestructible as well.


I'd say that's a little light there Capt. With so many spinning rig choices, I'd go with something that can comfortably handle 50 or 80 lb braid. I try not to use line 30lb test or lighter as much as possible. The goal is always to get the tarpon to the boat as fast as possible and get after another one. 30 lb line just drags it all out too much. All my spinning tackle has 80 braid on them with at least 50 lb rods. Also, as I mentioned before, spinners in my opinion are best used for lighter lures, like DOA's. ****-pops go on level winds like Calcutta TE-700's. I know some folks that are now using Avet, non-level wind reels with braid and doing good on those as well with pops.


----------



## Irish_Jig

Just my 2 cents...I think the Avet LX is a great ****-pop casting reel. But the Calcuttas are much better for casting a lighter lure like a DOA, and I agree with the above that spinning is really the way to go if you're casting lighter lures all day long.


----------



## FTAC03

Scott A said:


> I'd say that's a little light there Capt. With so many spinning rig choices, I'd go with something that can comfortably handle 50 or 80 lb braid. I try not to use line 30lb test or lighter as much as possible. The goal is always to get the tarpon to the boat as fast as possible and get after another one. 30 lb line just drags it all out too much. All my spinning tackle has 80 braid on them with at least 50 lb rods. Also, as I mentioned before, spinners in my opinion are best used for lighter lures, like DOA's. ****-pops go on level winds like Calcutta TE-700's. I know some folks that are now using Avet, non-level wind reels with braid and doing good on those as well with pops.


Generally accepted big game fishing principles dictate a drag setting at a maximum of 30% of the breaking strength of the mainline. A calcutta 700 has a max drag of 16lbs, Stradic 6000 has 29lbs. So a calcutta with anything over 40lb braid is just taking up space, because we all know that braid breaks substantially higher than what it is rated for. I'll venture a guess that your drag setting is nowhere near the max the reel is capable of.

I am not saying a calcutta 700 is not a good choice but I can assure you that a stradic 6000 with 290yds of 30lb braid is more than adequate for anything short of a state record.

And I'll yield to the floor for further discussion. - JLW


----------



## Scott A

FTAC03 said:


> Generally accepted big game fishing principles dictate a drag setting at a maximum of 30% of the breaking strength of the mainline. A calcutta 700 has a max drag of 16lbs, Stradic 6000 has 29lbs. So a calcutta with anything over 40lb braid is just taking up space, because we all know that braid breaks substantially higher than what it is rated for. I'll venture a guess that your drag setting is nowhere near the max the reel is capable of.
> 
> I am not saying a calcutta 700 is not a good choice but I can assure you that a stradic 6000 with 290yds of 30lb braid is more than adequate for anything short of a state record.
> 
> And I'll yield to the floor for further discussion. - JLW


JLW, that's kind of my point. If you can put heavier braid on a spinning reel due to drag setting capacity, you should do it. No reason to go with 30 lb braid when you can carry heavier. All my spin tackle has 80 lb braid on it with rods that can handle it. I like 40lb mono on my Calcutta and set at 12lbs (30 lb is just too light for my preference and 50 lb mono you can't cast well). All boat rods carry either 50 lb mono or 80 lb braid, with full 30% settings. There is a lot to the rod and using the correct matched rod makes a big difference. I know quite a few guys that run 30 lb on **** pop casting set ups. Some folks I have seen even go to 20 lb on casting gear and for me, that is way too light. It prolongs the fight more than is needed, especially if the fish goes deep and you are in 40 feet of water. I have in the past run 30 lb mono on casting rods, but prefer 40 lb instead. Ande makes a good 40 lb line that I like. I think that little increase in drag setting over the 30 lb does make a difference. Heck, you can catch monster tarpon on 14 lb line, but do you really want to?

For folks that think 40 lb does not get enough line on a Calcutta TE700, it can. Remember, the rating for the Calcutta TE700 is 320 yards of 20 lb test - Ande 20 lb test has a diameter of .018. Ande 40 lb test has a diameter of .024 inches. That is not double and is not even half again as big. You can get close to 240 yards of Ande 40lb on the Calcutta, which has worked okay for me in the past.


----------



## artys_only

I ended up with a clash 6000 which holds 490 yards of 30lb braid , went with A crowed 8' inshore . Rods will be here the 5th perfect timing ! Hard baits and big swim baits are ready along with a few **** pops '


----------



## jmou50

Light, I will show you light. Fishing in the Everglades with my Son In Law Snook Fishing.

Wading with a 7 foot, St. Croix, 200 E7, 12 lb. 40 lb leader on a 1/2 Rattle Trap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topwatrout1

That's impressive^


----------

